# Anyone with visa 489 in Orana



## phuhle1104 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I am holding visa 489 and in Dubbo city at the moment. This thread is for anyone coming to Orana with visa 489 to discuss about jobs seeking and letter of release. I find it tough to find jobs here and plan to move to Adelaide. Is it tough to get the letter of release? Does anyone have chef/cook as a nominated occupation? My occupation is management accountant. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thank you


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

My occupation is accountant (2211-11) and got my 489 visa on 26 sept 14 but serving three months notice period to my employer. I will be moving to Orana in Jan 2015. Could you advice do I need to live on Dubbo only whose post code is 2830 or 489 visa allows to live in any other regional area such as Bathrust with post code of 2795 is also included in regional NSW? If possible also share the job opportunities for accountants either in Dubbo or Orana region as a whole?

Regards


----------



## ravi201 (Jun 20, 2014)

I got my 489 visa but stil i am in fear to get a job over there so living will be costly if i didnt get Job. Now i need strong support how i can find a job over there.i am an Engineer with 3 years of Exp.


----------



## appuhc (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello guys, are you ppl still in Dubbo??? Yesterday i got 489 and planning to arrive there in end of April 2015


----------



## adnan611 (Feb 28, 2015)

appuhc said:


> Hello guys, are you ppl still in Dubbo??? Yesterday i got 489 and planning to arrive there in end of April 2015


Hello guys I also got 489 visa last week looking to move in orana region can u help me with some info about there accommodation.
And also can u tell me we have four yr visa do I have to move straight away or I can move when ever I want to.


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there
We are on 489 and in Adelaide since 2months. No job prospects at all. Local experience required.
We struggle with expenses and still looking for jobs in any fields...


----------



## appuhc (Oct 13, 2014)

adnan611 said:


> Hello guys I also got 489 visa last week looking to move in orana region can u help me with some info about there accommodation.
> And also can u tell me we have four yr visa do I have to move straight away or I can move when ever I want to.


Hello Adnan611, congrats for your 489 visa. You have to move to Australia before the date mentioned of first arrival on your approval letter. Once you arrive, your 4 period time starts. During those 4 year period, you have to live 2 years in orana and 1 year full time (36hr/week) work before applying for 887 visa. When are you planning to arrive? In which town you gonna live?


----------



## phuhle1104 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Job Struggling*

Hi island25,

I also moved to Adelaide last year and struggle to get a job here. Have u got a job yet? anything better?

Liam



island25 said:


> Hi there
> We are on 489 and in Adelaide since 2months. No job prospects at all. Local experience required.
> We struggle with expenses and still looking for jobs in any fields...


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been in Australia. It's hard to get a job in regional area. Rental prices range from 800 to 1200 dollars for 1 room house for a family of 2 ppl. Only few jobs will be available such as cleaning, waiter and similar types of jobs. But they will not be enough to meet one's rental and food expenses. You should have atleast one year savings in hand to meet your daily needs. If you are a professional and earning reasonable salary in your home country, it will be very hard to find one job here in regional area. Keep in mind you have to live 2 years and work for 35 hrs per week for 1 year to apply for 887 VISA of PR. Be prepared for anything !!


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes adnan611 and appuhc, this is a 4 yr visa. Do you have any relative in metropolitan cities? If you are planning to live with them initially you can live. But you have to arrange for accommodation in regional city within a reasonable time frame within which you have to move. But always keep Orana and DIBP informed of your residential details.


----------



## Jaspreetsingh (Apr 21, 2012)

ravi201 said:


> I got my 489 visa but stil i am in fear to get a job over there so living will be costly if i didnt get Job. Now i need strong support how i can find a job over there.i am an Engineer with 3 years of Exp.


Hello ravi201

May I know in which field you are having 3 yrs experience and you are in which part of Australia. May be I could help you because my brother and many friends are there in Australia.


----------



## sve (May 6, 2015)

*Working Hours?*

How much hours do we have to work? My lawyer suggested me 35 hours per week.

I worked 34.5 hours in many weeks, are they gonna count it as a full time or not?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

island25 said:


> Hi there
> We are on 489 and in Adelaide since 2months. No job prospects at all. Local experience required.
> We struggle with expenses and still looking for jobs in any fields...


Hi Mate!!

I would like to ask about the job opportunities in adelaide for accountants or for that matter any professional. Can anyone shed some light on job prospects in adelaide or Geelong? One of my friend is in regional NSW and he is planning to move to either Geelong or Adelaide. If someone can compare these 2 cities from job and as a city to live in, it will be a great assistance.

Regards


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Mate!!

I would like to ask few questions regarding 489 visa.

One of my friend got sponsorship from NSW Orana region. He lived with one of his family friends for three and half months in Sydney by duly intimating the sponsoring region. At the same time he applied for many jobs in regional areas only as per DIBP website. He didn't move to any regional area but visited some to see those cities.

But returned to his home country after informing region as well as DIBP due to some family commitments. He might go back after four or five months. My questions are:

1. Has he breached any visa conditions of 489 while he was in Australia?and if so what are the consequences?

2. Will there be any problems for him to get his PR through 887 visa if he returns to AUS. and fulfills the 2 yr living and 1 yr job requirement in any of the regional areas?

3. And finally what type of jobs meets the requirement of 887 visa? I know it should be either one full time or two part time jobs which is of atleast 35 hours per week. But I would like to know the nature of jobs which satisfies the conditions of 887 visa.

I am sure someone can help my friend and lowers his stress level.

Waiting for expert opinion and advice!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Brother, I can help with a couple of your questions:

1. Not sure. I've read posts from migration agents who say there is some flexibility to live outside a regional area for a short period when you arrive and while looking for accommodations and work. 3.5 months is (in my opinion) more than a short period. But I'm not sure what impact this would have on his 489 visa.

2. As long as he can do this before the 489 expires, he would still be eligible to apply for an 887 visa.

3. Any job as long as he can show he's worked at least 35 hours per week for a year.


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Brother, I can help with a couple of your questions:
> 
> 1. Not sure. I've read posts from migration agents who say there is some flexibility to live outside a regional area for a short period when you arrive and while looking for accommodations and work. 3.5 months is (in my opinion) more than a short period. But I'm not sure what impact this would have on his 489 visa.
> 
> ...


Dear Maggie

Thanks a Million

He does not want to be in breach of his visa conditions. During his stay he wanted to move to either Adelaide or Geelong which are regional areas, but he had to return back to his home country due to some family problems.

1.Can you shed some light on the above two cities from job opportunities point of view as he wanted to move there?

2. If he goes back how long he will be allowed to stay outside regional area to find atleast accommodation?

3. Would DIBP allows him to stay in Australia legally or has he breached his visa as he fears he will have to return again to his home country?

Once again thanx for the guidance provided!!

Regards


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone

Can anyone share the experience of living in regional areas while on 489 visa.
I mean which area is better and what are the job prospects for accountants 2211-11

Thanx in advance


----------



## rohail85 (Aug 26, 2015)

Brother said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Can anyone share the experience of living in regional areas while on 489 visa.
> I mean which area is better and what are the job prospects for accountants 2211-11
> ...


Salam Brother,
My Visa application is in process, Can you please update the condition of the job market....


----------



## itszainkhan (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi phuhle1104

I can see here that you haven't been acive on this website since May this year. Still I'm hoping against hope that you find this message and are able to respond. 

I am to be in the exact same situation as yourself. Management Accountant hoping to move to Dubbo in a few months. My biggest/only concern is the job market there. I have tried to research A LOT but to not much avail. It would be truly incredible for me if you could spare a few moments of your time and give me some details of the job market for Management Accountabts in Orana. 

Kind Regards,

Zain


----------

